# Need some help on Brute 750 carbs



## BlackBrute53 (Apr 23, 2014)

I have a 2006 Brute Force 750, the other day I tore all the plastics back and removed the carbs for cleaning. Got them back on today and now its literally pouring fuel out from 4 different places. I have pics and videos of where its leaking fuel from. Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 650sra (Apr 29, 2013)

Pics would help if you could post them?


----------



## BlackBrute53 (Apr 23, 2014)

Give me a sec, I'll post a link to the video on youtube.

---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------

YouTube

---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------










---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------

Its flooding from 2 ports on bottom of each carb(steady stream), and once it cranks its starts coming out of the ports on the side of each carb?? I hooked something up wrong im assuming?!


----------



## 650sra (Apr 29, 2013)

It says that the video is private? Not sure what that means..


----------



## BlackBrute53 (Apr 23, 2014)

I posted the video on my fb page, and a friend said it looks like the needles are stuck wide open on both carbs. Did I reassemble them wrong maybe?


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

Without being able to see the video I am not totally sure of the ports you are talking about but on the bottom there are drain ports that get closed up using the screws on the side of the carb (which might be where the other fuel is coming out of if not installed). Pics or a vid we can see would help.


----------



## 650sra (Apr 29, 2013)

Did u check your float valves when u had them out? Could b stuck open causing the bowl to keep loading up and then its pouring out..

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

